# Need help with scoped pistol shooting



## pdugas (Nov 10, 2017)

I recently purchased a CVA Scout in .243 with a Weaver 2.5x8x28mm scope. I've been shooting handguns for years and I'm a decent shot. I've even taken a few deer with a handgun. All open sighted. Any tricks or techniques to keeping those crosshairs steady. I'm having to keep my arm fully extended from my body to get a full field of view even at low power. It feels awkward to have my arm fully extended. If I put a bend in it I can hold the crosshairs steadier , but loose the full field of view. I find if I place my left hand on top of the scope, I hold the crosshairs alot more steadier but this is hard to do with both my hands extended. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't think I've seen many folks shooting that type of handgun without a rest.  Shooting sticks,  shooting rail,  or bag.


----------



## pdugas (Nov 10, 2017)

Forgot to mention I do use a small shooting bag .


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 11, 2017)

The mag range on that scope makes it tough, I normally don't shoot it over 3power. The more you zoom in, the more it shakes. I use a pad on a deer stand rail to stable mine.


----------



## pdugas (Nov 11, 2017)

Any suggestions on another scope maybe ?


----------



## rosewood (Nov 13, 2017)

If you set it on 2.5, another brand scope isn't going to help.  You need a good rest.  It is almost impossible to hold a long handgun steady off hand.  At least I know I can't.  Best thing to do is make sure you have a good rest in your stand and you practice from a similar setup at the range.  With good sandbags, that gun should shoot sub moa at 100 yards.  In the field, poor setup and buck fever, 6moa would be lucky.

Rosewood


----------



## DrK (Nov 13, 2017)

Most handgun scopes have eye relief set at full arms length.  If you bring them closer you will not have full field of view.  If you want to hold it with your arms bent bringing to gun closer you might want to experiment with scope for scout guns wherein they are mounted further on the rifle barrel.  That might work for you purpose.  I would just be worried if you bring it closer to your face and the recoil will send that scope to your forehead or eyebrow.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a 2-7X on my .454 Ruger; the exit pupil and eye relief takes a LOT of getting used to on scoped handguns.

I suggest a lot of dry fire exercises with various rests and positions until you get used to it and find a combo that works for you.

I also have a cheap scope to mount on my Buckmark for inexpensive live fire practice.

Best tip I have is to keep magnification as low as you can; that keeps exit pupil larger and cuts down on perceived shaking.

For 6x or larger it has to be rock solid on bags.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 13, 2017)

And the field of view ain't going to improve appreciably with a larger objective.
My 2x6x32 is wonderful on the bench or with a bipod out to 100 yards but when in the stand I can't hold this 4 pound animal still beyond 35 yards. 
I'm still trying a few things, so I don't have any better answers.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 13, 2017)

Putting a red dot sight on it won't fix the problem but at least the shaking is not as noticeable and you do tend to acquire the target quicker. 
I'm OK with a 3" moa dot with this gun but not on the centerfire.


----------



## pdugas (Nov 13, 2017)

Well at least now I know I'm not alone.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 13, 2017)

Go ahead and get a Champion #40852 bipod. This will at least help while sitting on the ground.
It's a 13" to 23" that mounts to the sling swivel stud and can be used with the sling.


----------



## pdugas (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## kengland (Nov 29, 2017)

I shoot a 7 x 30 waters on a g 1 contender and use a shot gun scope to bring in the eye relief for elbow bend. It works for me and I have a 22 lr barrel that I practice with often. Think about it.


----------



## BDD (Nov 30, 2017)

I bought a S&W 629 from Bob’s custom firearms years ago,  Bob pretty much insisted
I put a 2X on it. He said anything higher will make your eyes go wobbley..   It’s not much
Magnification but it’s dead on and I’ve killed deer at 75+ yards free hand.


----------



## BeefMaster (Dec 3, 2017)

BDD said:


> I bought a S&W 629 from Bob’s custom firearms years ago,  Bob pretty much insisted
> I put a 2X on it. He said anything higher will make your eyes go wobbley..   It’s not much
> Magnification but it’s dead on and I’ve killed deer at 75+ yards free hand.



Agreed. I ran 2x Leupold on a 629-5 for a while.  While I haven't reached out that far I was pleased every time I did touch one off.  Also, YES, it does take some getting used too.


----------



## rwg (Dec 5, 2017)

pdugas said:


> Any suggestions on another scope maybe ?


http://www.handgunhunt.com/readArticle?letter_id=24

Here is a chart listing some scopes and their specifications. I have taught several people to use the scoped TCs over the years that had a shorter reach. I would put a scope with less eye relief so they could get a full field of view. There are several on this list that would allow you to bring the scope closer and put a bend in your arm.


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Using a rest is essential to accuracy with any firearm and more so with a handgun.  When the gun is steady, you shoot better, are more accurate, and more consistent especially at longer distances.  When shooting a handgun, any movement or unsteadiness of your body, arms, shoulders, breathing, etc. is detrimental to your ability to shoot accurately and consistently.  This is easily proven by shooting or just sighting with and without a steady rest.

Supporting the front of the handgun on a rest helps, but supporting both front and rear of the handgun is much better. Again, this theory is easily proven by supporting only front end and looking thru your scope or sight at a distant target, then support front and rear of the gun and trying again.  You will see a big difference in how steady your sight picture will be.

To apply this to treestand hunting; modify your treestand (if needed) in such a fashion to allow room for a front and rear handgun support, front and rear shooting bags, piece of foam, or whatever that will help steady the gun and help you shoot better.  A piece of thick pipe insulation or a thick pool noodle split and placed on the shooting rail of a stand for a front support and a 1 x 3 board or similar laid across the rail gives two points of support for the gun.

Good luck, Dave


----------

